# SPSP This Weekend!!



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone coming out? I'm coming NoVa tonite and plan on being out there tomorrow around 10ish. Where can I get some BW? I don't want to stop by Anglers. I might have to try local. Someone pick me up a dozen, I'll gladly pay you back.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man, i wish I could. taking the kids to easter egg hunt. was going to go tonight but they are calling for 100% snow.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry bud, most of us MD boys freak out when they call for snow  We're all gonna hit the supermarkets pretty hard for milk, eggs, and bread. I also need to go put my snow chains back on as well . . . as you see, there are a lot of preparations to make when they call for snow  Hope to catch up with ya sometime this year!!! Maybe I can learn something from the A/C.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> was going to go tonight but they are calling for 100% snow.


I guess I'm stay home and help brother working on the house.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

You can get bloodworms at Anglers. You will see it on the right side of rt 50/301 when your heading to SPSP. Once you see it, get off at the next exit and make a right, it will be on your left.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Crap I just read you dont want to stop by anglers lol. Oh well Im an idiot.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> I guess I'm stay home and help brother working on the house.


Wouldve met you out there bro but not in this...

Sixty next weekend hopefully.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Crawdink...good luck on yer 2 croaker, one spot and 1 blue .... ...yer a true FHB


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Crawdink...good luck on yer 2 croaker, one spot and 1 blue .... ...yer a true FHB


Damn right, pullage is pullage.   But I aint fishing in snow thou. I'm southern, cold weather scares me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*anglers*

I got 2 dozen there Tuesday and they seemed good ... no moster ones in there but nice and healthy thou ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Damn right, pullage is pullage.   But I aint fishing in snow thou. I'm southern, cold weather scares me.


yer as FHB as Atlanta King is ...yer A/C card is suspended


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> yer as FHB as Atlanta King is ...yer A/C card is suspended


Wait a minute, I'm more Asian than you and Neil combine. I speak English with an ascent. And I still have Asian name. You guys aint Asian enouf to be in the A/C. Your card is revoted.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

don't get pi$$ed.....I'll get INS ta serve you papers...you better hope your pass port and visa's are straight.


sorry crawdink...didn't mean ta compare you to AK


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> don't get pi$$ed.....I'll get INS ta serve you papers...you better hope your pass port and visa's are straight.
> 
> 
> sorry crawdink...didn't mean ta compare you to AK


 Don't be so hard on AK, he caught a yearling at the Point out of many doggies. Probs.. 

I'll see you next week when the weather warms up a little.... brrrr cold...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Just how the heck did I get dragged into this discussion?  Is it because of the FHB comment I made a few days ago? For the record, it was not a self-proclamation, but a question :redface: posed to the group. And why did my AC card get revoked? I'm from Asia, have an Asian name, eat Asian food, and can speak with a (minor) Asian (mixed with *******  ) accent


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

At least you spelled "accent" and "revoked" correctly. Dang, now I know why English is my second language.:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Just how the heck did I get dragged into this discussion?  Is it because of the FHB comment I made a few days ago? For the record, it was not a self-proclamation, but a question :redface: posed to the group. And why did my AC card get revoked? I'm from Asia, have an Asian name, eat Asian food, and can speak with a (minor) Asian (mixed with *******  ) accent


Did you ever have an AC card? I thought you were from Atlanta, have an Asian name but only use your initials, and the last time we went fishing, you wanted to go eat at Denny's afterward!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm back as Supporter.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Can the WBB and AC have drafts and trades? I'm up for free agency at the end of FY2007. I don't expect much, but a signing bonus is always a plus.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry no trading AC members. Nope not even Al.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Teo,
Too bad about this stinkin weather. Didn't matter to me anyway because I'll be out of town this weekend. Would've like to hook up with you at SPSP. But, I hope to see you next week at Indian Field...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

now now children... 
snow snow go away!!! 
btw im hearing way more being produced at matapeake...
come on up al!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Give me a call Pete. I don't know if this cold snap does anything to the bites. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything. From years past, it was really good around last couple of weeks of April into may. When the dogwoods are fully bloom.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hey teo, wanna hit up a small party tonight? its my boys birthday.

eugene


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> hey teo, wanna hit up a small party tonight? its my boys birthday.
> 
> eugene


If there aint no stripper around, then I aint interested in no sausage festival. Oh is Crystal going to be there?   Let me see if I can leave my wife at home.  

btw.. you don't sleep much do you, I saw you post at 5am now back up at 11? I hope you're like this when you're fishing. 20 hours in a day not 2.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> If there aint no stripper around, then I aint interested in no sausage festival. Oh is Crystal going to be there?   Let me see if I can leave my wife at home.


Teo, you got married? congrats!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Brush this garbage of Atlantaking. Apparently they have trouble catching big fish in MD unlike you. They have to go to a resort.

At least you don't post the same pic time and time again.

Biatch.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Matt...*

Funny as heal.....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yea my spelling sucks at this hour, but those that knows, knows that MD bashing is for...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wow, some guys just get no love around here! :redface:   I still don't know how I got pulled into this thread...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Brush this garbage of Atlantaking. Apparently they have trouble catching big fish in MD unlike you. They have to go to a resort.
> 
> At least you don't post the same pic time and time again.
> 
> Biatch.


Wow.. you have a big hog mouth to shouting chit like that around. I haven't seen you with any fish... you need a boat to catch a fish once in a while. Who's the biatch now...  For you info, we only fish in MD like once is a while.. last time I was up that way.. I did ok...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pay Lippy no mind ... obviously he is suffering from the "Oh my god I have a child on the way" syndrome and he is trying to stabilize his inner being. by lashing out odd statements about other fishermen  

It's some serious chit when you realize that you are now responsible for the health well being of a helpless little person.

  

:beer:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Just poking fun Crawfish.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Lol...*



Lipyourown said:


> Just poking fun Crawfish.


Did Lipp just biatch up and apologize.. Man... that is a classic.. I'm all most tempted to talk about ole Rosebud and bring em back to life... LOL...    

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn! Sorry I got in on this one late. 

Picture this... A weekend of hardcore fishing with Matt, Crawfish, Huntsman, Eugene, CT, Cygnus, etc. All cooped up together. Of course I'd have to be there to moderate and be a witness.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so is anyone gonna do this, this weekend...i hate the weekends there, but ill do it if there are gonna be fellow heads out there. Bill you down? anyone...i cant get out till at least friday cuz of exams, so ill be wanting to go even if it means a weekend...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Choe -*



EugeneChoe said:


> so is anyone gonna do this, this weekend...i hate the weekends there, but ill do it if there are gonna be fellow heads out there. Bill you down? anyone...i cant get out till at least friday cuz of exams, so ill be wanting to go even if it means a weekend...


A few of us are headed south for Saturday and will return to possibly fish on Sunday which should be fun. As long as the weather holds we're good..


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah i just got a pm. i guess i got some options now...as soon as my exam is done on thursday, i will decide!! i hate school, i hate econ, i hate test...i love fishing!!! yall are so nice!

eugene


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> A few of us are headed south for Saturday and will return to possibly fish on Sunday which should be fun. As long as the weather holds we're good..


Where are you heading to my friend? Give me a call.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

They are croah-kah fishing somewhere.

My dumbass is blowing $275 to striper fish at Smith Mountain.

I will be at SPSP on Sunday barring another storm


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*T -*



CrawFish said:


> Where are you heading to my friend? Give me a call.


NOT THAT FAR SOUTH....    

I'll buzz you later but we'll probably be near the Yorky down your way. Oh, do you know if any of them herring are still hanging around down that way? 

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*

*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> I'll buzz you later but we'll probably be near the Yorky down your way. Oh, do you know if any of them herring are still hanging around down that way?


They should, they don't have anywhere to go. They sort of stuck at the dam is they don't find the "fish walker" to spawning ground. I'll ask Ian about it later on the herring condition. My buddy, the Rookie, picked up some at the pier last weekend in the cold. If the weather holds, you might fill your cooler. Bring shrimps and squid.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Bring shrimps and squid.


Guaranteed - heard they like the fresh skrimp... squid was the ticket last year as we found out later in our full day.. LOL... will be better prepared this time.... Especially since we'll have a couple striped longtails run'n with us that will be stink'n the entire place up...  opcorn: 

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Especially since we'll have a couple striped longtails run'n with us that will be stink'n the entire place up...  opcorn:


So you're bringing the WBB crew? It'll be great meeting them. Com'on down guys.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*I wouldn't say congrats!!!*



SeaSalt said:


> Teo, you got married? congrats!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...I've got that shirt!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> So you're bringing the WBB crew? It'll be great meeting them. Com'on down guys.


Lookin forward to fishin with you. F&C, tunafish, huntsman, Atlantaking, and myself will be coming down representing the WBB.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Lookin forward to fishin with you. F&C, tunafish, huntsman, Atlantaking, and myself will be coming down representing the WBB.


Hide your women and children the WBB's are coming.    See you there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Guaranteed - heard they like the fresh skrimp... squid was the ticket last year as we found out later in our full day.. LOL... will be better prepared this time.... Especially since we'll have a couple striped longtails run'n with us that will be stink'n the entire place up...  opcorn:


You all have a good time down there. Wish I was going too! Have to spread mulch and finish other honey-doo's before I head to Hatteras...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think they are calling for a Nor'easter this weekend. Suppose to snow again up here.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

yep...it looks like the weather is going all to heck again.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dobie doobie doooooo*

Asiocentric, my dear brother.   It's the rebelfarian here.....Man you be rolling...........

It's out there


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*This weekend*



fishbait said:


> Lookin forward to fishin with you. F&C, tunafish, huntsman, Atlantaking, and myself will be coming down representing the WBB.


Where you all headed to?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Va -*



fyremanjef said:


> Where you all headed to?


Headed to the burg just off the yorky for some hh action. hopefully we'll get our fill if they don't I know I will... 

BTW - rebelfarian - hahaha... you like my new handle... 


*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

let you know earlt tomorrow


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You coming down EC? Someone bring some meat, I'll bring the grill. If we don't catch fish, we'll have some fun.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

gal bi.. i may have sum. i think i may be solo. their cars might already be full. if i do go and richmond is on the way, wanna car pool?


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

is anyone going to spsp saturday? Im thinking about trying it mayb 4 some perch and mayb rockfish. how r the perch biting there rite now? i was hearing reports that the perch were getting torn up by people down there but that was like 2 weeks or more ago wen it was warm. If anyone knows how the perch r biting down there now let me kno and mayb we can meet up.


----------

